# My other Shop



## kd7fhg (Apr 12, 2010)

Just thought I would share my othor shop.

Walking in
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_viTZFyu_zL4BclX03BiNw?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/lG21rxyKkCICOU0ArCcjmw?feat=directlink
The door to the back yard.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/WbAFhNuelYbt_6_FPu6VRg?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7D9LHUVrqOT3acPalep-Yw?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/DtpTvUiGy-K-Mv9MR61QHw?feat=directlink
And this is the door we came in on.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7TB_AoFTQvImAmGauSeLYw?feat=directlink


----------

